# Televisores Planos



## victor7 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hola  a todos estoy intentando buscar información todo sobre televisores TFT-LCD-PPLASMA soy tecnico mejor dicho un dinosaurio en desaparecer en el mundo de los televisores TRC,ya que con la nueva tecnologia todo cambiara muy pronto,y en estas tv de nueva tecnologia pues no tengo nada de idea, es por eso acudo a vosotros para que me puedan echar una mano.Alguna pagina donde me pueda informaciónrmar,conceptos basicos,reparaciones etc.Gracias a todos por leerme.Espero respuesta.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 12, 2006)

Hola victor7:

NO hay mucha información acerca de plasma TV en la red, sólo ara ventas, pero seguiré buscando, aquí te dejo unos link con un poco de información.

Guía práctica.

Nuevos televisores.

Tv Samsung de plasma.

Espero y te sea útil
Un saludo al foro


----------

